
O'Reilly's Decision and Its DRM Implication - ingve
http://scottmeyers.blogspot.com/2017/06/oreillys-decision-and-its-drm.html
======
PaulHoule
I think more significantly they want to push people to use safari because they
want to get on board with the recurring payments dark pattern.

For a while O'Reilly had me trained to only buy deeply discounted downloads
because I knew there would be a sale if I waited; many video game creators are
concerned about that trend too.

O'Reilly is not the company it was 20 years ago. The books are not as
consistently good as they used to be and management is in chaos.

